# Biax 7EL blown capacitor replacement



## SpicyChickenZh (Nov 25, 2021)

I started to use a 7EL and not after 5min the capacitor is blown out. I can’t identify the marking. What capacitor should I use to replace it?


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 25, 2021)

Ask Mike (Ulma Doctor) if he still has his 7EL maybe he'll open his up and read the value for you
-Mark


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 26, 2021)

Contact Ed Dyjak  He has been selling and repairing Biax Scrapers for 40 years.  (248) 684-4260


----------

